# Starr's Transparent Request Shop



## santanico (Sep 18, 2013)

*Workers*

ღ  *Starr*


*Retired*
✔ _Tousen_ 



*☀ *Link or place under spoiler tag 
*☀ *What you want left on the picture
*☀ *What size you want it to be reduced too
*☀ *other




*Spoiler*: _avatar examples_ 















*Spoiler*: _renders_ 













​​
​


----------



## Blunt (Sep 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Battousai_


----------



## Synn (Sep 18, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Battousai_



Thanks :33 Will spread and rep again in a few days


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 18, 2013)

Stock: 

Details: Want you to remove the letters/link that is in the bottom left corner *and* want the blue haired guy's head(Grimmjow) alone as an 150x150 ava with no background/transparent background please.
_Note: Don't forget his jaw mask on the left._


----------



## santanico (Sep 18, 2013)

aight                           .


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 21, 2013)

Stock =  & 

Size = Height 495 & width accordingly.


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2013)

*Gilgamesh*; I'm still doing yours, posting out of order guys :sweat



*Spoiler*: _Waffle_ 










*Spoiler*: _Grimm_ 







​


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 21, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Grimm_



Thanks for the sig but the ava I asked is not quite what I asked : p



Grimm said:


> *and* want the blue haired guy's head(Grimmjow) alone as an 150x150 ava with no background/transparent background please.
> _Note: Don't forget his jaw mask on the left._



So basically something like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 









But not as half-assed as the one in the spoiler tag(which was quickly done by me via paint to show you) and with transparent background.

Will rep again and cred.


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2013)

all right               .


----------



## santanico (Sep 21, 2013)

like this??


----------



## Grimm6Jack (Sep 22, 2013)

starr said:


> like this??



Yes just like that, thanks a lot. Will rep again when I have the chance.


----------



## santanico (Sep 24, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_ 




if you want borders let me know


----------



## Hero (Sep 24, 2013)

I love the new banner


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 24, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Gilgamesh_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2013)

Dastan said:


> Stock =  &
> 
> Size = Height 495 & width accordingly.



sorry, working on it now


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Dastan_ 











no rep


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 28, 2013)

I have no idea what you meant by no rep. I am still repping you.

Awesome work as usual.


----------



## Sunako (Sep 28, 2013)

trans sig please
senior size
and avatar on karin's face


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 29, 2013)

Request for Starr:



I would like a transparency from the first picture and an avy made out from Obito's face in the last panel of that page. If you could erase the numbers of the page's end it'd be great. If not its okay, but please an avy made out from his face in that panel.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (Sep 30, 2013)

got you guys


----------



## Shadow (Oct 1, 2013)

Any chance you can take my current avatar gif and make it bigger and transparent?


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _sunako_ 









*Spoiler*: _sennin_ 









want anything changed or added, let me know


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 3, 2013)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _sennin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm well if you could show more of Obito's face it would be great. I see it was not possible to erase the numbers of the chapter, but that's okay. I don't care if they show up, I want Obito's expression there to appear in the avatar please, his eyes and creepy smile, etc. It won't be such big deal now that I think about it. 

And if you could make the transparency a bit bigger, that would be great. But very good work so far! :3


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2013)

is my request doable?


----------



## santanico (Oct 3, 2013)

I can't do it, sorry, try another shop ;(


----------



## santanico (Oct 4, 2013)

sennin:
​


----------



## Blunt (Oct 4, 2013)

Shadow said:


> is my request doable?


I can do it. 

Can't make it bigger without losing quality though, unless you have a bigger version.


*Spoiler*: _Shadow_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 4, 2013)

starr said:


> sennin:
> ​



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunako (Oct 5, 2013)

thank you so much starr


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2013)

blunt said:


> I can do it.
> 
> Can't make it bigger without losing quality though, unless you have a bigger version.
> 
> ...




Wow thanks!!!  It seems I have to rep before I can rep you again.

Will try spreading rep so I can rep you! BUT THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!!


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

Don't worry about it. You're welcome.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 6, 2013)

Can I get this transparent?


----------



## Blunt (Oct 6, 2013)

I got      it.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## Ghost (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks. looks good.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 15, 2013)

I'd like a transparent of this for a sig pls.


----------



## santanico (Oct 15, 2013)

all right            .


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 16, 2013)

Set please !


----------



## Blunt (Oct 16, 2013)

got        it


----------



## Blunt (Oct 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Arya Stark_


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 20, 2013)

Request for Starr:

I was wondering if it was possible to have avies and transparencies from these:



I would like an avatar with Naruto's face here and a transparency as well for a sig.

And if it is not so much trouble and possible:


*Spoiler*: __ 








An avy made from Naruto's face from the first fanart and a transparency from that manga page. Erase everything except Naruto's Hokage autograph.

Thank you in advance. ^^


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 20, 2013)

blunt said:


> *Spoiler*: _Arya Stark_



Thanks!


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 20, 2013)

Dimension = Height 495 & width accordingly.


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Request for Starr:
> 
> I was wondering if it was possible to have avies and transparencies from these:
> 
> ...





Isshō said:


> Dimension = Height 495 & width accordingly.



taking these


----------



## ℛei (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello 

please someone make me a senior  trans set from  stock 

I want only Mikasa and Levi as a sig(the sitting dude and chick)

thankies


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

I got you. Expect it to be done Sunday at the latest. :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2013)

been sick with the stomach flu, will do these requests soon


----------



## Hero (Oct 25, 2013)

What's your address? I'll ship soup


----------



## santanico (Oct 25, 2013)

you'll do that? for meeee?


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2013)

Of course


----------



## Luftwaffles (Oct 27, 2013)

Request for any of the 3 

Make  please 

Sig size please


----------



## Hero (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## ℛei (Oct 27, 2013)

Hero said:


>



ahgjf;sfjhbkjbsfb

looks great Hero,thanks


----------



## Rosi (Oct 27, 2013)

Transparency please :33


----------



## santanico (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry guys, real life has gotten in the way of even starting these requests. If you like I can hand over your requests to hero or blunt or ask another shop, I apologize for this guys, love u all


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 27, 2013)

hero or blunt can take over my request.


----------



## santanico (Dec 24, 2013)

*now taking requests~*


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 27, 2013)

Request for starr



An avatar (150x200), just Naruto and the Kyuubi. If possible, add a solid white border to it

Take your time, there's no rush at all 

Thank you ~


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2013)

*Transparent set request
Worker:* Starr
 (I ran it by the mods and the consensus is that they're okay with the image to be used as the stock for a set)
*Avatar:* focused on her face (the background made transparent.
*Size: *150x150
*Border:* The same white (3 pixels)/black (1 pixel) dotted border as always, please
*Signature:* the character as a whole (only the background made transparent).
*Border:* Same as the avatar, please.
*Size:* I'd like to be able to add more to my sig along with it, so please make it smaller than the maximum signature size limit (around the same size you usually make my sigs).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Dec 27, 2013)

got you guys!!! it's good to be back


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _scizor_


----------



## Scizor (Dec 31, 2013)

Glorious as always Starr. Many thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jan 1, 2014)

It looks great. Thank you <3


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd like a transparent sig of this if that's possible please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 6, 2014)

very much possible  got ya


----------



## Oceania (Jan 7, 2014)

can you make a transparancy of this please?


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Marcο (Jan 14, 2014)

Senior size transparent sig

Stock: 


thanks in advance


----------



## Deathgun (Jan 14, 2014)

starr said:


>



Thanks!!


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 14, 2014)

Can you please erase the background.

Thanks.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok i  need this shit rendered in the speed of light i am literally talking about 10-15 minutes here. who can take it? 3 reps inside.




the black guy rendered out fuck the rest and the background. just the handsome black guy.

immediately.

anyone plssssssssssssssssss


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2014)

Marcο said:


> Senior size transparent sig
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Big Bοss said:


> Can you please erase the background.
> 
> Thanks.


kk!


Jay. said:


> Ok i  need this shit rendered in the speed of light i am literally talking about 10-15 minutes here. who can take it? 3 reps inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nukka, Imma take my time


----------



## Jay. (Jan 14, 2014)

It's alright star you can cancel mine


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2014)

whatevs                      .


----------



## Jay. (Jan 16, 2014)

please 3 reps i beg you do it fucking quick please omg i need your help pls anyone i love u but please do it fast


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2014)

damn sorry I've been lagging it guys, so much shit going down. I will get them done tomorrow (or today depending on your timezone), or my name is Anne.... and it's not


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 24, 2014)

Set please. Remove everything around Griffith if possible. Thank you.


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2014)

gotcha                               .


----------



## santanico (Jan 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _big boss_


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 6, 2014)

Just need this transparent please. Nothing special. Height 150. Width... whatever is proportionate to it I guess. Thanks.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scizor (Feb 8, 2014)

I'd like to change my request (I already deleted my previous post that contained said request):

I posted a part of this request in the General Request thread earlier and, though I did get a good reply, I'd like to see what you can do with it (I deleted my request in the General Request thread before asking you, of course). =)

*Worker:* starr

Can you please make the background in  and in  transparent, please? (No need to crop nor resize)

Will rep and cred of course.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2014)

Pseudo said:


> Set please. Remove everything around Griffith if possible. Thank you.



totally skipped yours, my apologies



Hand Banana said:


> Just need this transparent please. Nothing special. Height 150. Width... whatever is proportionate to it I guess. Thanks.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



okies



Scizor said:


> I'd like to change my request (I already deleted my previous post that contained said request):
> 
> I posted a part of this request in the General Request thread earlier and, though I did get a good reply, I'd like to see what you can do with it (I deleted my request in the General Request thread before asking you, of course). =)
> 
> ...



no prob, will do


----------



## santanico (Feb 16, 2014)

so late, sorry guys 


*Spoiler*: _Pseudo_ 












*Spoiler*: _Scizor_


----------



## Pseudo (Feb 16, 2014)

Checked just in time, I see.

Thank you, Starr.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 22, 2014)

Perfect! Thanks!

I'll be using them on another forum (though if that's a problem just let me know)


----------



## santanico (Feb 22, 2014)

of course it's fine :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 26, 2014)

Avatar = 

Details = Senior size & Thin black border.

Sig = 

Details = Same size. Try to keep the blood spray & bullet casings. One with border (thin black) & one without.

Sig 2 = 

Details = Just Superman. Resized to Sig limit.


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2014)

gotcha                       .


----------



## Deathgun (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd like this as a transparent sig please.



Senior size.


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2014)

kk                             .


----------



## OS (Mar 5, 2014)

Requesting this to be transparent.


----------



## santanico (Mar 6, 2014)

working on these tonight


----------



## santanico (Mar 18, 2014)

I already finished these requests, but I just moved, and haven't set up a proper internet connection
I apologize for the inconvience


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 19, 2014)

If it's not too much trouble i'd like to request a senior trans set please.

Stock:


----------



## santanico (Mar 27, 2014)

^got ya                    .


----------



## santanico (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Deathgun (Apr 2, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## Panther (Apr 18, 2014)

Starr can you make me a transparent sig from this pls? Will Rep and Cred


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 18, 2014)

clean pls so it doesn't look horrible in kill la kill skin


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2014)

got you guys


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 27, 2014)

Two requests for starr, if you're not too busy



Transparency and resize to 550 pixels wide

Just transparency. I will need a resize too but I still don't know so I will do that myself

This is not something I want to wear as set, it's for a thread I'm planing to make. I will credit you at the bottom of the OP like this:



> Images transparented by​



Or in a similar way

Take your time, there's no rush at all

Thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Apr 27, 2014)

got you girl! doing all the requests, right now, finally have time, then off the police station for me ugh


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 28, 2014)

Sig Stock = 

Size = Height 540 px & width accordingly.

Sig Stock 2 =


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 30, 2014)

hi, bb 

Could you please make me a set with this. Either Ino or Hinata/Sakura for tha avy, whatever is easier



thanks <3


----------



## santanico (Apr 30, 2014)

got you too gabz  and you as well Sherlock 

@*jon snow* I'm not your fuckin' maid service


----------



## santanico (May 3, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ane_


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 3, 2014)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _ane_



It looks great. Thanks a lot <3


----------



## Bansai (May 5, 2014)

Hey! I have a request. Can you make  stock transparent? Because I don't know what the hell to do with it. I tried a lot of different things but nothing seemed to work properly. Not even the refine edge tool was helpful. The most problematic spot is the smudged spot. I'd like it if you could somehow manage to retain the threads, but if that's too hard, it's okay if you cut them out of the stock. I merely want the background to be cropped out. If you're like me and have problems finding out which parts belong to the background and which don't at first, I can mark them for you.
It's much to ask so of course I'll rep you at least six times and maybe try to get someone with more reputation power to rep you as well. 

Thanks. 

Edit: By the way, no resize please. I'd like to experiment with the size myself, unless resizing makes it easier for you. In that case, please resize it to 400 x 294.


----------



## santanico (May 5, 2014)

can do                                    :33


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sherlōck_


----------



## santanico (May 6, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _gabz_


----------



## Bansai (May 6, 2014)

You're just the best. Thank you so much you lovely thing you.


----------



## gabzilla (May 6, 2014)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabz_



Thank you


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2014)

Hi starr, Gin recommended me this shop, so I was wondering if you could do me a set out of this pic..



Nothing too fancy. Standard sig and avy.. I would a normal black border for the avy. Standard forum sig size as well. 

Also, if it's possible I want the original sized transparency as well for personal(non-internet use)..


----------



## santanico (May 18, 2014)

not a problem :3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 19, 2014)

Alright 

BTW, should I rep and credit you? The OP doesn't make it clear enough 

"2. Rep and Cred is up to the person doing your request"


----------



## santanico (May 19, 2014)

Khris said:


> Alright
> 
> BTW, should I rep and credit you? The OP doesn't make it clear enough
> 
> "2. Rep and Cred is up to the person doing your request"


rep and cred are welcomed :33


Thorin said:


> Starr. Stock:
> 
> Transparent and resize for signature please.



kaaaaaaaaaaaay ;3


----------



## santanico (May 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Khris_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2014)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Khris_



OMG that's amazing.. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Iskandar (May 22, 2014)

Stock : []
Transparent avy + sig senior size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## santanico (May 24, 2014)

Got ya


----------



## gabzilla (May 25, 2014)

Hi bb <3

I'd like a transparent set of  (just team 8, without the words, but if you can keep the artist signature that would be fantastic) Kiba for the avy. If it's possible, can you do a bigger version of the avy too? Like the one you have? Thank you.


----------



## santanico (May 26, 2014)

I just saw that it's too awesome. I got you boo


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Impact (May 27, 2014)

Hey, I like request a trans for this



Only the middle panel.

Size: Senior


----------



## santanico (May 27, 2014)

got ya^


*Spoiler*: _Bobop_


----------



## Iskandar (May 27, 2014)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2014)

Could i get a senior size trans sig of  please?


----------



## Panther (May 31, 2014)

Trasparent sig + avy pls.

Will rep and cred


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2014)

I received all requests, will finally have time this weekend


----------



## santanico (May 31, 2014)

if you need anything changed let me know  


*Spoiler*: _gabby_


----------



## gabzilla (May 31, 2014)

starr said:


> if you need anything changed let me know
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _gabby_



It's perfect. Thank you so much pek


----------



## Scizor (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey starr, it's been way too long since I last made a request here =0

*Transparent Avatar request*

*Details:* I'd like a transparant avatar of the guy with the orange hair, the ball, the feathers and the crow underneath him (so the other guy, the crow underneath the other guy and the background trans'd, please. Also please leave out that one half a feather at the bottom).
*Sizes:* one 175x250 and a 150x200 version please (I'll only have 175x250 rights for another week at most I think )
I'd also like to have a non-resized version =)
*Borders:* one version without borders and one version with the same border as always (for each size, except for the non-resized version: no borders needed for the non-resized version).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 8, 2014)

This one, please.


----------



## santanico (Jun 8, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Hey starr, it's been way too long since I last made a request here =0
> 
> *Transparent Avatar request*
> 
> ...





Luiz said:


> This one, please.



busy busy busy!!! gotchu tho ;3


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 13, 2014)

I can't really think of a polite way to put it...

It's been a whole week and that's more than I'm willing to wait.

I'll try someone less busy.


----------



## santanico (Jun 13, 2014)

just a heads up, if you guys feel I'm taking too long, you're more than welcome to go elsewhere


----------



## santanico (Jun 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Panther_ 




if you want borders hit me up


----------



## Sunako (Jun 17, 2014)

Is it possible to have a set out of this?


----------



## Panther (Jun 17, 2014)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Panther_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks awesome, thanks.

If you could add dotted borders to the avy's would be nice.


----------



## santanico (Jun 17, 2014)

@panther


----------



## Impact (Jun 17, 2014)

starr said:


> just a heads up, if you guys feel I'm taking too long, you're more than welcome to go elsewhere



Thanks starr pek


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 17, 2014)

Can you make a set for me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2014)

thank you


----------



## santanico (Jun 19, 2014)

Sunako said:


> Is it possible to have a set out of this?


i'll give it a shot 


MegaultraHay said:


> Can you make a set for me.



sure :3


----------



## Hero (Jun 22, 2014)

I've come back from the dead.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello there starr! I was curious if I could make a transparent set request? Stock: . About the same size and a senior avy featuring the middle guy.


----------



## Deathgun (Jun 23, 2014)

Can I get a Sig from this? 



Senior size


----------



## santanico (Jun 23, 2014)

Hero said:


> I've come back from the dead.


welcome back homie 


Pineapples said:


> Hello there starr! I was curious if I could make a transparent set request? Stock: . About the same size and a senior avy featuring the middle guy.





Deathgun said:


> Can I get a Sig from this?
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size



ok will do! thx for ur patience guys


----------



## santanico (Jun 24, 2014)

*heads up, cancel your request if you're going elsewhere, requesting the same thing in different shops is against the rules*


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 













*Spoiler*: _MegaultraHay_


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Pineapples_


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 26, 2014)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Pineapples_



Thank you very much! They look great


----------



## santanico (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Deathgun (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice! thanks a lot.


----------



## Nim (Jul 5, 2014)

Can I get transparents of bunny 1-4 pls? :33 and would be nice if you could keep the white-black border!


----------



## Hero (Jul 5, 2014)

You're mine.


----------



## Hero (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you very much


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Nim (Jul 9, 2014)

Aww thank you too  repped both


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 20, 2014)

Can i get a 175px ? 250px trans avy from that , please?


Thank you.:33


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 20, 2014)

Avatar = 

Sig 1= 

Sig Size Senior.

Sig 2=


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 21, 2014)

Can you delete the background for me, and then resize it to signature size, please? 



*Spoiler*: __ 










And a couple of your naughty pics in my inbox would be awesome.


----------



## santanico (Jul 22, 2014)

got u guys


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2014)

doin 'em right now


----------



## Orochimaru (Jul 25, 2014)

starr said:


> doin 'em right now



Don't worry about mine, sweetheart. Thanks though!


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


----------



## santanico (Jul 25, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _sherlock_


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 25, 2014)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _Rinoa_


<3 it! Thank you so much starr.


----------



## santanico (Aug 3, 2014)

got chu


----------



## Iruel (Aug 3, 2014)

Can I have  over a transparent background, reg avatar, and senior avatar sized? (150x150) and (150x200)

And then  Sig-Sized over transparent background?

both without the white outline, preferably.


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2014)

did you already request the same thing at another shop?


----------



## Iruel (Aug 4, 2014)

starr said:


> did you already request the same thing at another shop?



yes, but it was deleted and i was told to just re request at only one shop this time. (sorry, i kinda am new at this whole shop thing)


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 4, 2014)

A set from this starr : 

include background and the smoke please.

Thank you :33


----------



## santanico (Aug 4, 2014)

Iruel said:


> yes, but it was deleted and i was told to just re request at only one shop this time. (sorry, i kinda am new at this whole shop thing)


ok no biggie  I got u


Arya Stark said:


> A set from this starr :
> 
> include background and the smoke please.
> 
> Thank you :33



okie


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Arya_


----------



## santanico (Aug 15, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Iruel_


----------



## santanico (Nov 25, 2014)

*now taking requests*


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 







transparent siggy 
do not want the words 
thanks in advanced starr :33


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2014)

ok,but I can't erase the words on their clothes :3


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## Tanuki (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow that was fast 
can you crop out naruto's lower half and get rid of the remaining words?
so sorry that I didnt explain in detail before hand 
forgot to mention the size too..
senior siggy size
gomene


----------



## santanico (Nov 26, 2014)

like this?


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 26, 2014)

In the end both looks perfect 
I'll take both and decide which to use later 
thanks starr :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Nov 29, 2014)

Transparent & resized to senior size.


----------



## santanico (Nov 29, 2014)

gotcha                  .


----------



## santanico (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Synn (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello!

I would like a render out of the  on the left, if possible. Please, keep it the same size

Will rep twice. Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Dec 4, 2014)

synn!  gotchu bb


----------



## Rosi (Dec 5, 2014)

transparent senior-sized sig please :33
with black border


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 6, 2014)

Just Hinata and Himawari, please
I want to use as avatar, maybe profile picture in the future too, so not bigger than 175x250
Take your time

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Dec 9, 2014)

*Synn*





Rosi said:


> transparent senior-sized sig please :33
> with black border





ane said:


> Just Hinata and Himawari, please
> I want to use as avatar, maybe profile picture in the future too, so not bigger than 175x250
> Take your time
> 
> Thank you


all late, my bad. I got yous


----------



## Synn (Dec 11, 2014)

starr said:


> *Synn*



Thanks a million! Will rep again asap


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2014)

*ane *


*Rosi*


----------



## Rosi (Dec 14, 2014)

starr said:


> *Rosi*


thanks        :33


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 15, 2014)

starr said:


> *ane *



Thank you so much, starr


----------



## Sunako (Jan 7, 2015)

Set please
150x200 avatar on karin and one on karin&sui


----------



## santanico (Jan 7, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Max size transparency and a Senior member ava of Zoros face if you would please





Sunako said:


> Set please
> 150x200 avatar on karin and one on karin&sui



got you both ^^3


----------



## Hero (Jan 7, 2015)

Could I get a transparency of this? Just the girl and the letters pls :33


----------



## santanico (Jan 8, 2015)

kk                              !


----------



## Koichi (Jan 8, 2015)

Can u help to me resize this pic? The standard size like the one you have.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 9, 2015)

starr :3

can I have a set of this, pretty please?


----------



## santanico (Jan 9, 2015)

Trembling Bambi said:


> Can u help to me resize this pic? The standard size like the one you have.
> Thanks a lot!





gabzilla said:


> starr :3
> 
> can I have a set of this, pretty please?


got you both


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 12, 2015)

Has anybody actually got thier stuff yet?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 14, 2015)

request for starr-san~

stock: 

please resize to sig size :33

A R I G A T O U~


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Has anybody actually got thier stuff yet?


if you don't have patience then feel free to request elsewhere 


Daft said:


> request for starr-san~
> 
> stock:
> 
> ...



got ya


----------



## Alicia (Jan 14, 2015)

forgot to mention, I also want the stock to be trans'd, in case we have a misunderstanding, nee-chan


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 14, 2015)

Having made transparencies in the past I know it takes about 20 mins not a week and a half. Dueces


----------



## Alicia (Jan 14, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Having made transparencies in the past I know it takes about 20 mins not a week and a half. Dueces



look dickhead, people here voluntarily do these shop requests, it's not like they do this for a living. People have more worries in life than a transparency request deadline on an anime forum. If it doesn't suit you, then look for someone who's willing to do it and doesn't have a life.


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2015)

Zhen Chan said:


> Having made transparencies in the past I know it takes about 20 mins not a week and a half. Dueces



look shit head, I was just about done w/ your request until you started talking shit, I have a life outside these forums, I do this on my free time, now gtfo


----------



## santanico (Jan 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _ Sunako_ 












*Spoiler*: _gabz_


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 15, 2015)

starr said:


> *Spoiler*: _gabz_



Thank you


----------



## Sunako (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## Alicia (Jan 16, 2015)

Sorry for bothering again, starr-chan.

I'd like to change the stock pic for the transparency I requested:  and 

you can leave everything like the barcode and the writing, also, you don't have to resize it anymore.

I hope its not too much asked for


----------



## santanico (Jan 16, 2015)

kk                                         !


----------



## Rosi (Jan 17, 2015)

two transparencies, please :33


----------



## Hero (Jan 17, 2015)

Was it possible to get the top letters transparent as well? If not, that's fine!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 20, 2015)

can I have a transparent senior size set ? 

ava with sasuke
thank you in advance starr


----------



## santanico (Jan 20, 2015)

Rosi said:


> two transparencies, please :33





Hero said:


> Was it possible to get the top letters transparent as well? If not, that's fine!


did you want me to add it?


Tanuki said:


> can I have a transparent senior size set ?
> 
> ava with sasuke
> thank you in advance starr



got you all


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 23, 2015)

Transparent & resized to senior sig limit.


----------



## santanico (Jan 23, 2015)

^got u

finally have time


----------



## Alicia (Jan 23, 2015)

not need to resize starr-chan :33


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 23, 2015)

Request:

*Set:* 
*Size:* Senior.

Thanks.


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2015)

*daft*


----------



## Alicia (Jan 24, 2015)

*A R I G A T O U ~*


----------



## santanico (Jan 24, 2015)

feeling under the weather, I'll have the rest of the requests finished by Monday, please if you can't wait feel free to cancel your request, no hard feelings ^^3


----------



## santanico (Jan 26, 2015)

*Rosi*


----------



## santanico (Jan 26, 2015)

*Tanuki*


----------



## Rosi (Jan 27, 2015)

starr said:


> *Rosi*



thank you


----------



## Hero (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm slow to responding but yes that would be ideal


----------



## santanico (Jan 27, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Transparent & resized to senior sig limit.





Divine Death said:


> Request:
> 
> *Set:*
> *Size:* Senior.
> ...


next up ^


Hero said:


> I'm slow to responding but yes that would be ideal



y u little


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2015)

starr said:


> *Tanuki*


Thank you starr


----------



## santanico (Jan 30, 2015)

*Sherlōck*






*Divine Death*


----------



## Divine Death (Jan 30, 2015)

starr said:


> *Divine Death*



Thank you.


----------



## Badalight (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello Star. Can I get a transparency for this image?



In addition, a resize to fit sig limits and also a resize to fit the giant avatar size (I won a prize). If possible, minimize the space around the actual picture so the figure itself reaches the outside of the avatar limits.


----------



## santanico (Feb 5, 2015)

got you                           .


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2015)

*Badalight*


----------



## Badalight (Feb 6, 2015)

starr said:


> *Badalight*



Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 8, 2015)

transparency plz.:33


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2015)

kk                 .


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2015)

Transparency, please?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 8, 2015)

Two transparencies, pls :33


----------



## Alicia (Feb 8, 2015)

starr-chan~ :33 

requesting transparency []


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2015)

got you guys


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2015)

*Revy*



*Skywalker*


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2015)

starr said:


> *Skywalker*


Thanks.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 9, 2015)

thank you,starr.


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2015)

^got u


*Rosi*


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2015)

*daft*


----------



## Alicia (Feb 13, 2015)

starr said:


> *daft*



I actually don't need it anymore, but still thanks


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2015)

you should've said so then


----------



## Alicia (Feb 13, 2015)

I-I... forgot about it... p-please forgive me


----------



## santanico (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Iruel (Feb 14, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Can i has these Drones over a transparent background? plz and thank you. :3


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2015)

I'll give it a shot


----------



## Rosi (Feb 18, 2015)

starr said:


> ^got u
> 
> 
> *Rosi*



perfect as always, thanks 

but could you please add the black border on the last one? I forgot to request it.


----------



## Katou (Feb 18, 2015)

Help me Starr~ 
transparent to sig size pls


----------



## santanico (Feb 21, 2015)

sorry, got you too


----------



## santanico (Feb 24, 2015)

*Iruel*






*Wallachia*


----------



## santanico (Feb 26, 2015)

*ℜai*


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 26, 2015)

I want Davis/Daisuke and Veemon on the right only (remove all other shit and make the background transparent); if you can't remove the text just crop it out. 



No resize unless you can make it a little bigger without making the quality of the stock shitter.


----------



## Burnquist (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello!
Can I ask for your help?



If possible, for the image above:

Make it transparent;
Remove the tumblr link;
And can i have a normal version without resize and another version with avatar size(transparent as well)?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## santanico (Feb 28, 2015)

jackieshann said:


> I want Davis/Daisuke and Veemon on the right only (remove all other shit and make the background transparent); if you can't remove the text just crop it out.
> 
> 
> 
> No resize unless you can make it a little bigger without making the quality of the stock shitter.





Burnquist said:


> Hello!
> Can I ask for your help?
> 
> 
> ...



kay                          !


----------



## NW (Mar 2, 2015)

transparent senior sig pls



Just get rid of the blank areas. Just Eren if you can but if for some reason yo can't the smoke is fine too


----------



## santanico (Mar 2, 2015)

got ya            .


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 2, 2015)

☀ 
☀ Just a transparency
☀ Current size


----------



## santanico (Mar 3, 2015)

*jackieshann*


*Burnquist*




*Fusion*


----------



## Grimsley (Mar 3, 2015)

you're awesome my friend. thanks!


----------



## Burnquist (Mar 3, 2015)

Very much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## NW (Mar 3, 2015)

Awwwwwwww yeah. Thanks.


----------



## Burnquist (Mar 4, 2015)

Hey Starr do you mind if I ask you which programs to you like using the most for your projects?


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 4, 2015)

Staaaaarrr

A set please :


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2015)

Issho said:


> ☀
> ☀ Just a transparency
> ☀ Current size





Arya Stark said:


> Staaaaarrr
> 
> A set please :



got yous                              .


----------



## santanico (Mar 4, 2015)

*Arya Stark*




*Issho*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 4, 2015)

starr said:


> *Issho*


Thanks a lot, looks great.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 5, 2015)

starr said:


> *Arya Stark*



pssst you accidently posted the avy twice.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2015)

oops 
doing this through my phone 
so let's start over lol


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks bae, muchos appreciated.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 7, 2015)

Is it alright if I can make another request? Feel free to turn it down if you don't feel like doing it.
☀ 
☀ Just a transparency
☀ Current size


----------



## santanico (Mar 8, 2015)

i got u                .


----------



## Iruel (Mar 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








can i get both images of Paradox over a transparent background?
will love u 5ever.


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2015)

ur links don't work


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2015)

*Issho*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Mar 14, 2015)

starr said:


> *Issho*


Thanks a lot, great work as always.


----------



## Lavender (Mar 20, 2015)

I want my current avatar and sig transparent, for effect's sake.



If it can only be one, then only the sig.

The white (except for his hair and clothes in the picture) i want transparent. The rest is to be untouched, unless an thin black frame can be fixed.

I will rep you for it. 


Thanks in advance.

I'll use the edited one another pal made me meanwhile. I'm sure you can make it more polished, hence why i ask you as well.


----------



## santanico (Mar 20, 2015)

okies                          !


----------



## santanico (Mar 21, 2015)

*Lavender*


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 22, 2015)

Starr, Can I get a transparency of this Image?

Thank you


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2015)

link ain't working


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 22, 2015)

Fixed        .


----------



## santanico (Mar 22, 2015)

ok gotcha                        .


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 23, 2015)

.


----------



## santanico (Mar 23, 2015)

I promise I'll have it by today


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## santanico (Mar 25, 2015)

*Zyrax Pasha*


----------



## Zyrax (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Starr


----------



## Ghost (Mar 26, 2015)

hey starr can you make this transparent. kaneki only.


----------



## santanico (Mar 26, 2015)

got ya                 .


----------



## NW (Mar 27, 2015)

image 1: transparent senior ava with black border. none of the background marks

image 2: transparent senior sig






thanks


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2015)

*Saikyou*
it was really lq =\


----------



## santanico (Mar 31, 2015)

Fusion said:


> image 1: transparent senior ava with black border. none of the background marks
> 
> image 2: transparent senior sig
> 
> ...



k                            .


----------



## Ghost (Mar 31, 2015)

starr said:


> *Saikyou*
> it was really lq =\



yeah no problem. thanks a lot.


----------



## santanico (Apr 5, 2015)

*Fusion*


----------



## NW (Apr 6, 2015)

No words. 

Repped.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 6, 2015)

starr can i have a transparent senior siggy? 



Thanks in advance


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2015)

got yous                      .


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 9, 2015)

Can I get a render of Elena from this pic? Please and thank you.


----------



## santanico (Apr 9, 2015)

which one is she?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 9, 2015)

starr said:


> which one is she?


The dark skinned one with white hair.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 9, 2015)

^^then I'd like to request a set of Ibuki (ninja girl she's fighting) :33


----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 12, 2015)

Keep Sherlock & the lyrics page behind him.


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 12, 2015)

Transparency on this without the arm sticking out.

and an avy made out of this with a simple skinny black border.:3


----------



## santanico (Apr 14, 2015)

Issho said:


> Can I get a render of Elena from this pic? Please and thank you.





H.T. said:


> ^^then I'd like to request a set of Ibuki (ninja girl she's fighting) :33





Sherlōck said:


> Keep Sherlock & the lyrics page behind him.





Revy said:


> Transparency on this without the arm sticking out.
> 
> and an avy made out of this with a simple skinny black border.:3



okies                          .


----------



## santanico (Apr 21, 2015)

*Tanuki*


*Issho*


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Apr 21, 2015)

starr said:


> *Issho*


Thank you very much, excellent work as usual.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 22, 2015)

starr said:


> *Tanuki*


Thank you starr


----------



## santanico (Apr 22, 2015)

*Sherlōck*



*revy*


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you starr<3


----------



## Iruel (Apr 24, 2015)

Can I have  (the girl) (the guy in green)
and  (guy holding the rod)

over a transparent background? :3


----------



## santanico (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry, I can't complete your request or take anymore atm


----------

